# Dana and I passed our first obedience class!



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

We have our graduation in 2 more weeks. We have a huge class...like at least 25. I would be thrilled to be third. Last class, Gino was about 6 months old and there was a big sheet cake with a little toy plastic graduation cap on it. They cleaned the icing off the cap and took a photo with little Gino wearing that cap and it fit him perfectly. So this is his second BASIC obedience class. He is doing excellently and I'm very proud that he maintains focused attention on me at all times despite all these big wild pit mixes and loudly yipping jack russels and cairns all around him.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Way to go to both of you!!! Congratulations!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Good job!! Go Dana!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Yay you!


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

Good Job..congrats to you both


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Way to go! 3rd is 3rd, no matter how many or few dogs in the class. Love obedience classes. I finished a 16-week class a couple of months ago, and as soon as my broken foot heals, I'm going to get started on another class. Always new things to learn and things to perfect.


----------

